# Familial Follicular Cell Tumors: Classification and Morphological Characteristics



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Familial Follicular Cell Tumors: Classification and Morphological Characteristics

http://www.mdlinx.com/endocrinology...963/?news_id=811&newsdt=100410&subspec_id=419


----------

